# ph and plants



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

MY ph sits at about 8.0 and have a hard time keepin plants since they dont like that ph so much is there any plants that can tolerate a high ph


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, some plants do. Hornwort for one.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For most plants, PH isn't a factor. Most common and even some uncommon ones do not care about a ph of 8. You are having other issues that are causing your plants trouble.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

then i have no idea then in my 10 gallon i have 2 20 watt flourescant bulbs eco complete and i cant seem to keep any plants except java moss alive and one i dont know wat it is called


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Do you have CO2 or fertilize?

I have had problems keeping plants alive in my Malawi tank that has a pH around 8, but I didn't have alot of light or fertilize, so I know those had a big impact.

Java fern is about the only plant that works in there.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

i do use a ype of fertilizer but it i dont believe it is that nice of fertilizer and no i dont have co2


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

40 watts of what type of lighting over a 10 gallon tank? that is a lot of light and without the proper ferts you will starve the plants quickly.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is hardness an issue? I can't keep val or swords in my malawi tanks, but they do well in my softwater tanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not usually, and normally not with common swords and vals. Swords need a good root structure and secure base. Malawians can uproot them very easily until they are established and could be the problem. I keep swords in a ph of 8 just fine (water is liquid rock where I live). Swords need lots of nutrients also and a deprived substrate will force them to draw from the water column sooner than usual, depleting it as well if not replaced regularly.


----------

